# The Primos boys....



## The Fever (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone else see it on tv the other night. Will talked bout how he wouldnt claim that the scent spray would eliminate all the odors, he still said you have to hunt the wind and play it as safe as possible....Felt kinda good not seeing claims like Scent loks Hunt 360 and forget the wind. The Primos boys and Drury are the most real out. They sure promote their products but you see them out there getting excited and pumped....its not like some of them who just kill it and never smile or get fired up.....these boys never lose the rush...


----------



## kcausey (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the primos guys, all of them, even keith, wish he'd lose 100lbs or so, but i like him.....anyhow, i'm still kinda leary about the fake scented deer crap...literal crap, droppings.


----------



## Country835 (Jul 27, 2009)

The primos guys are awesome but that's to be expected since they are from Mississippi!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been hearing a lot about them lately.

Will sold the company.
Troy Ruiz left I think along with Kenneth
Going to Mathews bows
Will signed a 6 year contract to be the front man for advertisements and endorsements.
etc..  etc... etc...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about them lately.
> 
> Will sold the company.
> Troy Ruiz left I think along with Kenneth
> ...



I read the same thing on AT.  My favorite shows are Primos, Bone Collector and Lee and Tiffany.  I watch a lot more but really look forward to these shows every week.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Out of all the primos boys troy was my least favorite...and since they came out with the commercial last year about their scent killer I have liked them even more because we all know that these scent killer products may help like Will says make you not seem like a threat even though they can smell you...they dont and wont ever make your scent completly destroyed.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> they dont and wont ever make your scent completly destroyed.



I'm working on a big airtight bubble that you can hunt out of.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 27, 2009)

As long as I can shoot through it I and has ventilation so I can breath and wont pop going through the thick nasties of georgia I a might buy it!


----------



## kcausey (Jul 27, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> Out of all the primos boys troy was my least favorite...and since they came out with the commercial last year about their scent killer I have liked them even more because we all know that these scent killer products may help like Will says make you not seem like a threat even though they can smell you...they dont and wont ever make your scent completly destroyed.



we still gotta get Keith Burgess on P90x or something.

I have to say Will Walker, wherever he is, is/was my favorite.....the man has ice in his veins...keith as well....he makes great shots.....those two might have something for you scott.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Ol Roger Raglin he is still one of the best..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> As long as I can shoot through it I and has ventilation so I can breath and wont pop going through the thick nasties of georgia I a might buy it!



That's why I said I'm still working on it......


----------



## kcausey (Jul 27, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'm working on a big airtight bubble that you can hunt out of.



Bewteen that and my hover board we'll be in business


----------



## win280 (Jul 27, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> As long as I can shoot through it I and has ventilation so I can breath and wont pop going through the thick nasties of georgia I a might buy it!



Might try a scuba tank. It could come in handy in many situations.


----------



## kcausey (Jul 27, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> I like Ol Roger Raglin he is still one of the best..



no u didn't...


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2009)

They are the only ones who realize you dont have to put that stupid music behind the hunt. The natural sounds of the woods is all we need to hear.


----------



## fountain (Jul 31, 2009)

they seem more real than the others.  they shoot deer that are trophies to them and the moment and that is what is important.  most would pass on some of the deer they shoot for different reasons.  they are not caught up in the stuff some of the others are--they keep it real and it feels like they are reaching out to the average joe sitting at home--poeple like me.  
.......and shane shoots a recurve--who dont like that.  i wish more would have traditional bows in hand.  it makes it more "at edge".  it would be like the older dan fitzgerald videos


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 1, 2009)

Roger Raglin? That guy has not killed a wild deer in the last 25 years! I know several guys in the industry that call him the "Rump Ranger" for some reason....have no idea why. He is 100% canned hunt, all the way.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 1, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> Roger Raglin? That guy has not killed a wild deer in the last 25 years! I know several guys in the industry that call him the "Rump Ranger" for some reason....have no idea why. He is 100% canned hunt, all the way.



JIMMINIE CHRISTMAS MAN!!


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 1, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> I like Ol Roger Raglin he is still one of the best..



this man annoys me, i think it's his accent


----------



## Blisterapine (Aug 1, 2009)

At least their deer hunts are more realistic in terms of deer size. Lee and Tiffany and the Kiskeys hunt 10 acres of woods surrounded by crp and ag. land. Just look at the sheds they pick up. If your picking up hundreds of sheds over a few years how hard is it to actually see the deer that own em.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 1, 2009)

Blisterapine said:


> At least their deer hunts are more realistic in terms of deer size. Lee and Tiffany and the Kiskeys hunt 10 acres of woods surrounded by crp and ag. land. Just look at the sheds they pick up. If your picking up hundreds of sheds over a few years how hard is it to actually see the deer that own em.



i agree and i know i'm gonna get hate mail after this BUT their hunts are about as canned as you can get without a fence.  i live by the saying if it's legal...to each his own.  however i don't see them as great or even good hunters.  the way i see it, you can put a dummy in the locations they hunt and that dummy will be successful.  the advantage they have over you and i is money and lot's of it.  if we had access to $400,000.00 farming equipment and all the free seed and fertilizer we wanted, we would also be shooting 200" bucks.  if any hunting personality wants my respect (which i'm sure they could care less), they need to loose the outfitters and hunt public land.  film an entire season from start to finish on scouting, stand placement, etc.  i think they would be surprised on how much positive feedback they would receive from fellow hunters.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you know Lee and Tiffany's economic situation??? Lee is an engineer by trade, mechanical engineer I think ($$$), and Tiffany was an airline stewardess. They accumulated some degree of financial independence and were able to buy their own farm up there...several hundred acres from what I read. A few years later they were able to buy another farm as well. One nice buck led to another....

They found the goose that laid the golden egg and got a ton of sponsorships, which can only help! That bikini top and million dollar smile while shooting carp can't hurt either.

Dan the man Fitzgerald has access to a huge family farm, that I believe is now his...he was a taxidermist by trade. He is a nice guy, and admitted to me, face to face, that he had never killed a 140 class buck with a bow in his life....I get the impression he is 100% fair chase because of that statistic alone.

I assume that Lee and Tiffany are fair chase as well....they have the farms up there and access to adjacent farms and can trophy manage their herd. Until you have been up there (I have) you cannot believe the sheer number of huge bucks up there...you would swear they grow behind every tree. The genetics are something beyond what even us Southwest Georgia folks see on a consistant basis.


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 1, 2009)

The whole scent lock clothing is hilarious.  Oneill outdoors is one of their sponsors and preached how you have to have it.  I wish someone would call his show and ask him to pass gas in his suit next time and see if he can smell it.  End of story.  bogus


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2009)

Why do we all criticize these guys so much? I am just a jealous as the next guy of what they get to do and where they get to hunt,but for the most part they are good ambassadores for aour sport. If you met most of these fuys they would tell you that they are just lucky to be doing what they are doing. Yes there are some bad ones and I wont whatch those shows but I think for the most part they are good people. The Primos guys do a lot of hunting on clubs and land they manage in Mississippi and Louisianna, The Drury guys own alot of the land they hunt on as well as Lee and Tiffany. One of the most famous personalities in the outdoor industry Michael Waddell is one of the most down to earth people you will ever meet and I have met him in a setting where he didnt have to give me the time of day but he talked about hunting with me for about 15 minutes without ever acting like he was annoyed. I would much rather my kids look up to these guys than most of the atheletes or musiscians they look up to now.


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 1, 2009)

don't hate because you can not manage your land the way lee and tiffany can or the drury boy thats the difference between what you kill and what they kill it's managment


----------



## meherg (Aug 1, 2009)

knight and hale are poachers i have one of their videos that shows a guy in bluejeans and a tee shirt with a stick walking a deer in a wood lot for david hale to shoot and surposely its in mississippi at least that is where they said they were atthe name of the video is called whitetail magic its an older video of theirs


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 2, 2009)

Amen Brad and bigrob82...well stated. 

Knight and Hale videoed a couple of hunting shows in my county on a large landowners property. Their bread and butter has been turkey hunting, and they were here on deer hunts.....to say they were clueless would be an understatement. Knight was also as arrogant as they come.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 2, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> don't hate because you can not manage your land the way lee and tiffany can or the drury boy thats the difference between what you kill and what they kill it's managment



money has nothing to do with it, right?  you put Lee & Tiffany and i on even ground (unfamiliar public land) and i will out hunt them 9 times out of 10.  you have your opinion and i have mine.  i will not support them by buying their merchandise or the gimmick products they push...like Scent Lok.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 2, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> Amen Brad and bigrob82...well stated.
> 
> Knight and Hale videoed a couple of hunting shows in my county on a large landowners property. Their bread and butter has been turkey hunting, and they were here on deer hunts.....to say they were clueless would be an understatement. Knight was also as arrogant as they come.




you agree with one side then totally do a 180 and prove my point about these "pro" hunters.  there are some shows i do enjoy watching and some "pro" hunters i like but there are some i don't.  i guess the one's i dislike just happen to be some peoples idols in which they feel the need to defend as if they were on their payroll.


----------



## Blisterapine (Aug 2, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> don't hate because you can not manage your land the way lee and tiffany can or the drury boy thats the difference between what you kill and what they kill it's managment



I'm not hating them , I don't know em, I'm sure they are nice folks , I was only saying their hunting conditions are 100% different than most real situations. I own 800 acres in SW GA, I have been managing , mounters only for 25 years. I'm saying the part of the country they live and film in is way way more conducive for monster bucks. Look at the 100's of sheds they pick up, they know each and every deer on their property, you know as well as me if you hunt these thick big woods of the south you're lucky to see a big buck once much less dozens of pics of him, countless sightings all year, and his sheds for the past 5 seasons. All this is possible because they have small blocks of woods where these deer live and they have unreal genetics. I'm sure most agree that  if these shows were filmed where 90% of  the places we hunt ..it wouldn't make for good TV filming. 100" deer would be the normal trophy and to get multiple giants on camera with a bow would be next to impossible.  That's all I'm saying .. not hating.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 2, 2009)

Blisterapine said:


> I'm not hating them , I don't know em, I'm sure they are nice folks , I was only saying their hunting conditions are 100% different than most real situations. I own 800 acres in SW GA, I have been managing , mounters only for 25 years. I'm saying the part of the country they live and film in is way way more conducive for monster bucks. Look at the 100's of sheds they pick up, they know each and every deer on their property, you know as well as me if you hunt these thick big woods of the south you're lucky to see a big buck once much less dozens of pics of him, countless sightings all year, and his sheds for the past 5 seasons. All this is possible because they have small blocks of woods where these deer live and they have unreal genetics. I'm sure most agree that  if these shows were filmed where 90% of  the places we hunt ..it wouldn't make for good TV filming. 100" deer would be the normal trophy and to get multiple giants on camera with a bow would be next to impossible.  That's all I'm saying .. not hating.



finally someone get's it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2009)

Blisterapine said:


> I'm not hating them , I don't know em, I'm sure they are nice folks , I was only saying their hunting conditions are 100% different than most real situations. I own 800 acres in SW GA, I have been managing , mounters only for 25 years. I'm saying the part of the country they live and film in is way way more conducive for monster bucks. Look at the 100's of sheds they pick up, they know each and every deer on their property, you know as well as me if you hunt these thick big woods of the south you're lucky to see a big buck once much less dozens of pics of him, countless sightings all year, and his sheds for the past 5 seasons. All this is possible because they have small blocks of woods where these deer live and they have unreal genetics. I'm sure most agree that  if these shows were filmed where 90% of  the places we hunt ..it wouldn't make for good TV filming. 100" deer would be the normal trophy and to get multiple giants on camera with a bow would be next to impossible.  That's all I'm saying .. not hating.





CamoCop said:


> finally someone get's it!




you gotta be where the big deer are to see them and then you gotta be good to be able to consistently kill them and then you gotta be better than good to be able to really be consistent doing it.

thousands of us GA boys make the trip to the land of the giants every year and come home empty handed a bunch of those trips...but some of us are actually good hunters.

is midwest hunting for huge bucks _easier _than in GA?  yep because of our cover and lack of size and age structure

is it _easy_ to hunt and kill huge bucks in the midwest?  nope, not even close. its still hunting and more times than not youre coming back to camp empty handed


----------



## Blisterapine (Aug 2, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> you gotta be where the big deer are to see them and then you gotta be good to be able to consistently kill them and then you gotta be better than good to be able to really be consistent doing it.
> 
> thousands of us GA boys make the trip to the land of the giants every year and come home empty handed a bunch of those trips...but some of us are actually good hunters.
> 
> ...



I agree..but , if you spent 80 mornings and 80 afternoons on their properties , you'd be seeing the same stuff, taking the same shots they are.  That's it, I mean that Tiffany chick was a flight attendant 7 years ago  and never stepped foot in the woods..and now she's a Realtree Pro!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2009)

Blisterapine said:


> I agree..but , if you spent 80 mornings and 80 afternoons on their properties , you'd be seeing the same stuff, taking the same shots they are.  That's it, I mean that Tiffany chick was a flight attendant 7 years ago  and never stepped foot in the woods..come on man.



mostly true, but you still have to have what it takes to make it happen.  just seeing the beasts dont equal a deer hanging on the wall.  same thing with spending 80 and 80 in the woods, especially in the woods up north...I would venture that a whole bunch of folks couldnt handle the weather or the wear and tear on your body.

I know that last year me and bubbabuck spent about 20 days up north in some of the most brutal weather imaginable and although we stuck with it daylight to dark on many of those days, sometimes it was just that absolutely brutal.

gotta give tiffany credit, she has learned a LOT in the last 7 years or so and has helped turn it into a career instead of a hobby.


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 2, 2009)

thats right JT it is a lot different out there than it is around hear i love the thrill of both either a 150" in kentucky or a 130" in georgia it is all what you put in and how you hunt


----------



## parkerman (Aug 3, 2009)

Regardless of all this banter....we always watch, we talk about it and it makes for great entertainment.  It is nice to be taken for 30 minutes....

Oh yeah...I really like Heartland Bowhunter!


----------



## Bobhica (Aug 3, 2009)

You can say what you'd like about any of these folks, but whatever they did or whatever they said to live the life they are living now is something that I can only dream of.  They did something right and they can all shoot a stick and string with the best of them.  I'm just thankful they produce the shows that allow me to watch rather than having to watch the depressing local news or my kids' cartoons!


----------



## zach puckett (Aug 4, 2009)

*dead down wind*

try dead down wind it says what it means never had a deer smell me and at 10 yards down wind id say it works real good.


----------



## waits (Aug 5, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i agree and i know i'm gonna get hate mail after this BUT their hunts are about as canned as you can get without a fence.  i live by the saying if it's legal...to each his own.  however i don't see them as great or even good hunters.  the way i see it, you can put a dummy in the locations they hunt and that dummy will be successful.  the advantage they have over you and i is money and lot's of it.  if we had access to $400,000.00 farming equipment and all the free seed and fertilizer we wanted, we would also be shooting 200" bucks.  if any hunting personality wants my respect (which i'm sure they could care less), they need to loose the outfitters and hunt public land.  film an entire season from start to finish on scouting, stand placement, etc.  i think they would be surprised on how much positive feedback they would receive from fellow hunters.



Wow you are right on target. I would tune into that show every week.


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2009)

There have been quite a few shows that have come on that were based on that,like Doit Yourself Hunter but they dont last more than a year. Granted the personalities that host the shows dont have personality,but it has been done. In the t.v. industry the majority rules and I guess not enough people watch those kind of shows to get the ratings. There is probably a group of nobodys out there who could put it all together and make a great show but they dont have the sponsor backing so we wont ever see them. Most of these guys give up amost everything in their personal lives to live this dream long before they ever get discovered. Will Primos continued to run the family resturaunt while he was trying to get Primos off the ground. It wasnt until recently that he was able to cash in on all of his hard work.


----------



## O'Neill Williams (Aug 6, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> The whole scent lock clothing is hilarious.  Oneill outdoors is one of their sponsors and preached how you have to have it.  I wish someone would call his show and ask him to pass gas in his suit next time and see if he can smell it.  End of story.  bogus



Nice talk.  

For the record within this thread, O'Neill does not advertise Scent Lok clothing.   I advertise Milliken's VisaEndurance fabric as a base layer which is used by and sold under many clothing labels; Browning, EnduraSkin and others.   VisaEndurance is not carbon based, the entire garment is treated with ionized silver that stops bacteria from growing and from smelling.  I'm on your side on this......Carbon based fabrics work for a while very well but do not work very long.  They 'fill up' then cannot be 're-charged' as advertised in your clothing dryer because it doesn't get hot enough.

For the record too, I occasionally Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the deer stand according to what I had for breakfast.  I have always felt there was more room outside than inside.


----------



## Mullet (Aug 6, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> I wish someone would call his show and ask him to pass gas in his suit next time and see if he can smell it.  End of story.  bogus



HAha. It dont work.......I try it all the time,and it stink everytime !


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 25, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> don't hate because you can not manage your land the way lee and tiffany can or the drury boy thats the difference between what you kill and what they kill it's managment



Couldn't have said it better myself. It's management, it's farming, it's livestock, it's a lot of stuff but it's not because they are any better hunters, skilled shooters.

They are great farmers.

I'd rather hunt.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 25, 2009)

*Too many people throw rocks at successful people.....*

I've seen it all my life. If someone has financial success they are often said to be dishonest, or whatever. I personally applaud Will Primos, Lee and Tiffany, The Drury boys, O'neil Williams, Roger Raglin, David and Harold, Michael Waddell, Travis Turner, Steve puppie, Bill Jordan, Jay Gregory, Double Bull guys, ect. ect. ect. I love success, I study people that are successful. I look at what they did to get there. They may say that they are lucky to do what they do, but I do not believe that the amount of success they have had does not just happen. They were not simply in the right place at the right time, and niether was Donald Trump, Warren Buffet, Ryan Seacrest, or Tom Cruz. Feeling like success is a luck of the draw, or right place right time event is a losers mentality, (I'm not calling anyone a loser! Just commentins on the attitude) I love ultra successful people. If you get around them and try to learn about them you will find that nearly all of them are giving, careing, and honest individuals. Not all of them are likable to every one, but I know a lot of unsuccessful people who are not very likable either, so it not reserved for the successful. More power to them.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 25, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I've seen it all my life. If someone has financial success they are often said to be dishonest, or whatever. I personally applaud Will Primos, Lee and Tiffany, The Drury boys, O'neil Williams, Roger Raglin, David and Harold, Michael Waddell, Travis Turner, Steve puppie, Bill Jordan, Jay Gregory, Double Bull guys, ect. ect. ect. I love success, I study people that are successful. I look at what they did to get there. They may say that they are lucky to do what they do, but I do not believe that the amount of success they have had does not just happen. They were not simply in the right place at the right time, and niether was Donald Trump, Warren Buffet, Ryan Seacrest, or Tom Cruz. Feeling like success is a luck of the draw, or right place right time event is a losers mentality, (I'm not calling anyone a loser! Just commentins on the attitude) I love ultra successful people. If you get around them and try to learn about them you will find that nearly all of them are giving, careing, and honest individuals. Not all of them are likable to every one, but I know a lot of unsuccessful people who are not very likable either, so it not reserved for the successful. More power to them.



You are so right. You don't get where they are based on wealth and/or luck. You get where they are through hard work and being better than the people around you. Just the way it is.


----------



## fountain (Sep 25, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I've seen it all my life. If someone has financial success they are often said to be dishonest, or whatever. I personally applaud Will Primos, Lee and Tiffany, The Drury boys, O'neil Williams, Roger Raglin, David and Harold, Michael Waddell, Travis Turner, Steve puppie, Bill Jordan, Jay Gregory, Double Bull guys, ect. ect. ect. I love success, I study people that are successful. I look at what they did to get there. They may say that they are lucky to do what they do, but I do not believe that the amount of success they have had does not just happen. They were not simply in the right place at the right time, and niether was Donald Trump, Warren Buffet, Ryan Seacrest, or Tom Cruz. Feeling like success is a luck of the draw, or right place right time event is a losers mentality, (I'm not calling anyone a loser! Just commentins on the attitude) I love ultra successful people. If you get around them and try to learn about them you will find that nearly all of them are giving, careing, and honest individuals. Not all of them are likable to every one, but I know a lot of unsuccessful people who are not very likable either, so it not reserved for the successful. More power to them.



x2--lots of people would be doing the same things they are if they were in the same position.  money does play a big part in it--and they apparently have it.  so what???  watch and learn from them


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 25, 2009)

fountain said:


> they seem more real than the others.  they shoot deer that are trophies to them and the moment and that is what is important.  most would pass on some of the deer they shoot for different reasons.  they are not caught up in the stuff some of the others are--they keep it real and it feels like they are reaching out to the average joe sitting at home--poeple like me.
> .......and shane shoots a recurve--who dont like that.  i wish more would have traditional bows in hand.  it makes it more "at edge".  it would be like the older dan fitzgerald videos




My favorite hunting Guy Dan Fitzgerald, who is old and fat now, but in the day; his video passing through was cutting edge...was the first to show pass throughs from the opposite side!  However; all the other shows now always have $ has the primary motivator.  Just have to enjoy them for the good moments, and I mean moments out of the whole show.


----------



## NDLucas (Sep 25, 2009)

O'Neill Williams said:


> Nice talk.
> 
> For the record within this thread, O'Neill does not advertise Scent Lok clothing.   I advertise Milliken's VisaEndurance fabric as a base layer which is used by and sold under many clothing labels; Browning, EnduraSkin and others.   VisaEndurance is not carbon based, the entire garment is treated with ionized silver that stops bacteria from growing and from smelling.  I'm on your side on this......Carbon based fabrics work for a while very well but do not work very long.  They 'fill up' then cannot be 're-charged' as advertised in your clothing dryer because it doesn't get hot enough.
> 
> For the record too, I occasionally Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the deer stand according to what I had for breakfast.  I have always felt there was more room outside than inside.




All I can say is


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 25, 2009)

Drury and Primos is all I can watch now. They get excited and they are passionate. I cannot stand to watch a pro hunter drop a 180" deer in it's tracks and nonchalantly look at the camera and whisper "we got him Tucker". Notice I put no ! after Tucker.

The day I stop getting shakey and nervous is the day I become a strictly meat hunter.

Put me a man or a woman in the stand who is going to click his or her heels or weep or go absolutely insane.

Ya know, I'm kinda glad I live where giant bucks can be as elusive as the snow leopards. I'm glad to live where just seeing an average buck gives you something to tell everyone about at the house.

Forget watching these monsters being dropped left and right, give me a show that could have very well been filmed down the road from my house.
Drury and Primos come very close to doing that.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 26, 2009)

*Yeah*

The mossy oak shows are soooooo scripted and boring. I like real time action. A lot of shows have more back filming and staged scenes than actual hunting footage, that gets on my nerves more than anything else. A lot of shows on VRS might as well be a 30 drama series because of all the fake scenes. I watched the guy from the bucks of tecomate go on a elk hunt, there was like maybe 7 minutes of actual footage, then the rest was filmed whenever, really Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off. Primos has a lot of footage, if they don't get that much, they just show another hunt. I get so tired of watvhing cuz riding in his truck!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 26, 2009)

alot of people talk about the money and all the other stuff nuit being at the right place helps michael waddell told us he did just happen to be at the right place at the right time he also admited that working haqrd helped for him it was tirkey calling by winning a few contest thats how he got noticed to begin with  he also one of the most down to earth you can meet a friend of mine just went to work for for him he and t bone tried for a while to get her on at realtree and when that didnt work he hired her and he will just sit and talk about anything it doesnt have to just be hunting hes just one of those kind of guys t bone to i love watching them and like going to see them and just listen you could probally go to lagrange and hang with tbone in his shop and he would have no problem hanging out and talking


----------

